# bought one !



## jcs3344 (Jun 13, 2008)

bought a springfield xd .45 today when i got off work !!! did some research and i think i got a good first pistol ! cant wait to get to the range and see how she fires !!! gotta go back to work tonight or i would go this afternoon !


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the XD family. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your worries are over as they are good pistols.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jcs3344 said:


> bought a springfield xd .45 today when i got off work !!! did some research and i think i got a good first pistol ! cant wait to get to the range and see how she fires !!! gotta go back to work tonight or i would go this afternoon !


You won't be disappointed.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Warning: Please be aware of the XD's "Pringle Issues".

Just like Pringles... it's very hard to have "just one".

I should know...

Congrats and enjoy. Which model did you get, and why didn't you post pictures???

JeffWard


----------



## jcs3344 (Jun 13, 2008)

here are the pictures, sorry they are so bad quailty, but i dont have a digital camera ..nice lookin gun i think


----------



## Justice_Guy (Jun 10, 2008)

An Excellent Choice! Nice Gun!


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

That was my first gun...I bought mine back in February....I love it..

Here is it with his little brother underneath (XD9)

Willy

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=305&cat=500


----------

